# Multiculturalism



## feduptaxpayer

So does anybody here think that this program called multiculturalism is good for a country? Does it divide rather than unite? Me personally, I think it divides and if allowed to continue and promoted by the government than I believe that it may be a recipe for starting to create new countries within a country. If a country wishes to survive I don't think that promoting several different languages,cultures,religions and heritages is the way to go as eventually those different cultures or races of people increase in numbers so does the division as those different cultures of people start their own ghettoes or turfs and tend to stay way from the mainstream host citizen's of that country. Maybe not all do it but eventually that could change as they might say, where is might rights to the preservation of my culture,language and religion. Even though they may work with the host countries people and mingle with them at work, they still at the end of the work day, they go back to their own communities and carryon from whence they came and appear to avoid trying to allow themselves to be assimilated into they mainstream communties. We see it happening today here in Canada,Britain and America. And multiculturalism is/has been promoted by our politicians for decades and all at the host taxpayer's dollars expense without the consent of those taxpayer's. This has cost the host taxpayer's hundreds of millions of dollars and for what good reason was this done for. To try and not have to get immigrants to assimilate? If someone decides that they want to start a new life in a new country than they should learn that they must assimilate and not carryon as though they were still back home. But that seems, for some unknown reason, government policy. Why? 

We also have seen that the people of the host countries have to put aside some of their heritage and traditions,as with the celebrating of Christmas, or so as we have been told, it apparently offends other cultures and races of people. It's ridiculous for the government to be promoting other cultures and religions at the expense of the host countries traditions where we see today that we are not suppose to say or post the words Merry Christmas. Businesses, government buildings and schools go out of their way to try and avoid saying or posting those oh so offensive words "Merry Christmas". It's bloody ridiculous, to say the least. If immigrants from other countries find that they don't like how things are done in their new country well then they can always go back from whence them came. No problem there. I won't stop them. We have our traditions and they have their's and when it comes down to the crunch they must accept ours and not try to change it. It's alright for them to keep it at home, but once you step outside, they must learn to live with our's or leave. A country cannot allow and promote and cater to so many different cultures, religions and languages and try to make them all live in harmony together, because eventually the crap may just hit the fan and all hell may break loose when the turf fighting starts to rear it's ugly head. 

So does anyone here think that multiculturalism is good or bad for a country to try and promote? Can there be problems down the road for the country? What say you,


----------



## Jay Canuck

so I guess whoever was there first gets to stay? and if so everybody else should fuck off along with Christmas.


----------



## Oddball

Diversity and Multiculturalism: The New Racism


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Jay Canuck said:


> so I guess whoever was there first gets to stay? and if so everybody else should fuck off along with Christmas.




Whoever conquered the land, gets to stay and keep the land and all others get to stay if they become a part of the land and the people who conquered the land or in other words, assimilate. All immigrants should not be bringing with them what they left behind, which today, so many are doing ie:latinos for instance. It's alright to keep it at home, but not promote it outside your home. Immigrants will not assimilate if they are not forced to assimilate and become a part of the whole. This is what multiculturalism does, divides, not unites. An example is the American south where it is beginning to look more like the country of Mexico, rather than the country of America. Why should that be or allowed to happen? Do you think that it would be alright for Americans to immigrate into Mexico and start to promote and push their culture and language and heritage on the people of Mexico. Do you think that they would accept that with wide open acceptance? I doubt that very much. There would be riots in the streets. At least we all know that the Mexicans would standup for their country a lot more than what Americans appear to be doing in their country. Christmas is a part of Western men/women's heritage and culture and should be protected and not diminshed just because it's suppose to offend others. What crap. If Christmas were eliminated or diminshed it would be another part of our heritage out the window. What's next? Tear down The Alamo site because it might appear to be offensive to others. Maybe I should have not said that. Hey, you never know, it could happen.


----------



## Munin

I think that multiculturalism is mostly an economic policy, since a selfrespecting society will not improve by throwing away its values and traditions. Multiculturalism is good for migration, but for other purposes?


I believe that culture is a good thing as long as it doesn't conflict with the culture of the country that you migrate too. It shouldn't be too hard to adapt yourself a bit if you really want to live in a certain country. Using the word "multiculturalism" is a form of political correctness, just wanting to state that all cultures should be equally respected. But I disagree with that: should we really respect a culture that believes in dismemberments (and other cruel punishments), discrimination, inequality of men and women, slavery,   ... ? Is it not true that our Western culture is superior to a culture that has those traditions?


----------



## Yukon

Multiculturalism works. Conservatives hate it but it does work.


----------



## Canucklehead

Isn't multiculturalism necessary? Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?

What I mean by that is this. In both Canada and the US, we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression, and freedom of religion above all else. Say I'm an immigrant and I come to Canada. Am I not entitled to those same rights as a new citizen?

So then that means I get to express my culture, subscribe to whatever religion I choose to subscribe to, eat my own foods, listen to my own music. How can anyone be against multiculturalism in that light? To say I should "assimilate" is essentially telling me I DO NOT have those rights, which is 100% utterly false. If I am a citizen of Canada or the US, I have those rights.

And for anyone to tell me that instead of listening to some foreign band, I should listen to Charlie Daniels.....or instead of eating some sort of foreign food, I should eat hot dogs and hamburgers.....or instead of worshipping cows, I should worship Jesus, IS inherently fascist. It's denying the rights granted to us by our respective countries' forefathers and spitting on the graves of those who died to defend those rights.

By telling me to assimilate, you're telling me what to do. By telling me what to do, you take my freedom away. By taking my freedom away, you're a fascist.

If it turns out that lots of people from a specific region move to your country and become citizens and change the racial/ethnic makeup of a certain region, so be it. If they vote differently than you, so be it. This is the Western free world where people love freedom so much they die for it. We're supposed to be a democracy, not a dictatorship.


----------



## Si modo

Canucklehead said:


> Isn't multiculturalism necessary? Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?
> 
> What I mean by that is this. In both Canada and the US, we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression, and freedom of religion above all else. Say I'm an immigrant and I come to Canada. Am I not entitled to those same rights as a new citizen?
> 
> So then that means I get to express my culture, subscribe to whatever religion I choose to subscribe to, eat my own foods, listen to my own music. How can anyone be against multiculturalism in that light? To say I should "assimilate" is essentially telling me I DO NOT have those rights, which is 100% utterly false. If I am a citizen of Canada or the US, I have those rights.
> 
> And for anyone to tell me that instead of listening to some foreign band, I should listen to Charlie Daniels.....or instead of eating some sort of foreign food, I should eat hot dogs and hamburgers.....or instead of worshipping cows, I should worship Jesus, IS inherently fascist. It's denying the rights granted to us by our respective countries' forefathers and spitting on the graves of those who died to defend those rights.
> 
> By telling me to assimilate, you're telling me what to do. By telling me what to do, you take my freedom away. By taking my freedom away, you're a fascist.
> 
> If it turns out that lots of people from a specific region move to your country and become citizens and change the racial/ethnic makeup of a certain region, so be it. If they vote differently than you, so be it. This is the Western free world where people love freedom so much they die for it. We're supposed to be a democracy, not a dictatorship.



I think there is nothing wrong with assimilating in certain societies - those with Constitutions that grant individual freedoms, for example.  As such, the only assimilation I demand is that Constitution be respected as one's new way of life - live and let live.  

However, if my wearing my hair down and shorts offends one's religion, tough shit.  If my purchase of alcohol offends one's relgion, tough shit again.  If one wishes to cover their head and avoid contact with alcohol, that's fine. I don't care unless you are affecting MY freedoms.


----------



## Canucklehead

Si modo said:


> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't multiculturalism necessary? Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?
> 
> What I mean by that is this. In both Canada and the US, we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression, and freedom of religion above all else. Say I'm an immigrant and I come to Canada. Am I not entitled to those same rights as a new citizen?
> 
> So then that means I get to express my culture, subscribe to whatever religion I choose to subscribe to, eat my own foods, listen to my own music. How can anyone be against multiculturalism in that light? To say I should "assimilate" is essentially telling me I DO NOT have those rights, which is 100% utterly false. If I am a citizen of Canada or the US, I have those rights.
> 
> And for anyone to tell me that instead of listening to some foreign band, I should listen to Charlie Daniels.....or instead of eating some sort of foreign food, I should eat hot dogs and hamburgers.....or instead of worshipping cows, I should worship Jesus, IS inherently fascist. It's denying the rights granted to us by our respective countries' forefathers and spitting on the graves of those who died to defend those rights.
> 
> By telling me to assimilate, you're telling me what to do. By telling me what to do, you take my freedom away. By taking my freedom away, you're a fascist.
> 
> If it turns out that lots of people from a specific region move to your country and become citizens and change the racial/ethnic makeup of a certain region, so be it. If they vote differently than you, so be it. This is the Western free world where people love freedom so much they die for it. We're supposed to be a democracy, not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is nothing wrong with assimilating in certain societies - those with Constitutions that grant individual freedoms, for example.  As such, the only assimilation I demand is that Constitution be respected as one's new way of life - live and let live.
> 
> However, if my wearing my hair down and shorts offends one's religion, tough shit.  If my purchase of alcohol offends one's relgion, tough shit again.  If one wishes to cover their head and avoid contact with alcohol, that's fine. I don't care unless you are affecting MY freedoms.
Click to expand...


I agree 100%. I'm not saying people shouldn't assimilate. They should do so if they choose to. But my point is that nobody should be FORCED to assimilate. And I couldn't agree more. We shouldn't have accomodationist laws (i.e. Implement Sharia Courts to accomodate a small, minority Muslim population). We should keep our existing laws and democratically change them if need be.


----------



## Munin

Canucklehead said:


> *Isn't multiculturalism necessary? Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?
> *
> What I mean by that is this. In both Canada and the US, we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression, and freedom of religion above all else. Say I'm an immigrant and I come to Canada. Am I not entitled to those same rights as a new citizen?
> 
> So then that means I get to express my culture, subscribe to whatever religion I choose to subscribe to, eat my own foods, listen to my own music. How can anyone be against multiculturalism in that light? To say I should "assimilate" is essentially telling me I DO NOT have those rights, which is 100% utterly false. If I am a citizen of Canada or the US, I have those rights.
> 
> And for anyone to tell me that instead of listening to some foreign band, I should listen to Charlie Daniels.....or instead of eating some sort of foreign food, I should eat hot dogs and hamburgers.....or instead of worshipping cows, I should worship Jesus, IS inherently fascist. It's denying the rights granted to us by our respective countries' forefathers and spitting on the graves of those who died to defend those rights.
> 
> By telling me to assimilate, you're telling me what to do. By telling me what to do, you take my freedom away. By taking my freedom away, you're a fascist.
> 
> If it turns out that lots of people from a specific region move to your country and become citizens and change the racial/ethnic makeup of a certain region, so be it. If they vote differently than you, so be it. This is the Western free world where people love freedom so much they die for it. We're supposed to be a democracy, not a dictatorship.



*No it s not* and Ironically this (fascism) is what makes multiculturalism such a failure; for example the way "Islamic culture" has clashed with the Western culture of free speech & free press when a danish guy is publishing a cartoon IN HIS OWN country and his freedom is not respected just because people have a different culture (do not allow the prophet mohammed to be portrayed). I disagree with the reasoning that their culture of godworshipping and denial of speech is equally to ours of free speech and free press just because "every culture should be respected": you would be incredibly naieve to believe that. 

Basically you re saying that allowing the danish guy to publish what he wants (free) speech, is fascist. Because not allowing it would be multicultural as it would "respect" the other culture, but the sad thing is you sacrifice the values of your own "native culture" to achieve this "multiculturalism".


"We re supposed to be a democracy and not a dictatorship" is the reason why we should not allow foreigners or native citizens to create dictatorships within the society (even if they re based upon "culture"), this is why multiculturality fails in certain cases. Multiculturalism only "works" when it is not needed (when cultures already are compatible).


----------



## Diuretic

Canucklehead said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't multiculturalism necessary? Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?
> 
> What I mean by that is this. In both Canada and the US, we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression, and freedom of religion above all else. Say I'm an immigrant and I come to Canada. Am I not entitled to those same rights as a new citizen?
> 
> So then that means I get to express my culture, subscribe to whatever religion I choose to subscribe to, eat my own foods, listen to my own music. How can anyone be against multiculturalism in that light? To say I should "assimilate" is essentially telling me I DO NOT have those rights, which is 100% utterly false. If I am a citizen of Canada or the US, I have those rights.
> 
> And for anyone to tell me that instead of listening to some foreign band, I should listen to Charlie Daniels.....or instead of eating some sort of foreign food, I should eat hot dogs and hamburgers.....or instead of worshipping cows, I should worship Jesus, IS inherently fascist. It's denying the rights granted to us by our respective countries' forefathers and spitting on the graves of those who died to defend those rights.
> 
> By telling me to assimilate, you're telling me what to do. By telling me what to do, you take my freedom away. By taking my freedom away, you're a fascist.
> 
> If it turns out that lots of people from a specific region move to your country and become citizens and change the racial/ethnic makeup of a certain region, so be it. If they vote differently than you, so be it. This is the Western free world where people love freedom so much they die for it. We're supposed to be a democracy, not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think there is nothing wrong with assimilating in certain societies - those with Constitutions that grant individual freedoms, for example.  As such, the only assimilation I demand is that Constitution be respected as one's new way of life - live and let live.
> 
> However, if my wearing my hair down and shorts offends one's religion, tough shit.  If my purchase of alcohol offends one's relgion, tough shit again.  If one wishes to cover their head and avoid contact with alcohol, that's fine. I don't care unless you are affecting MY freedoms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree 100%. I'm not saying people shouldn't assimilate. They should do so if they choose to. But my point is that nobody should be FORCED to assimilate. And I couldn't agree more. We shouldn't have accomodationist laws (i.e. Implement Sharia Courts to accomodate a small, minority Muslim population). We should keep our existing laws and democratically change them if need be.
Click to expand...


I have to disagree on that last point, but I think the disagreement isn't huge.  I have no problem with Muslims accessing Sharia for private matters.  I have no problems with Jews accessing Beth Din courts for private matters.  In both cases and in similar situations, the secular law of the state should obviously be observed and to the best of my limited knowledge that is the case..  In Canada because of some wise statesmanship by the Brits *Quebecois* are able to access their own Civil Code.  I realise this is due to that original settlement between Britain and France but it's still in place and it seems to be okay.  

Interestingly a little debate is happening here in Australia about something similar.



> Sexism in the European cultural tradition has been attacked on a broad front, including violence against women. However, there are important racial, ethnic and religious minorities in Australia who come from nations with sexist traditions which, in some respects, are even more pervasive than those of the West



Sexism And The Law | Cultures and the Law


----------



## Ravi

I'm surprised the OP lives in Vancouver, one of the most multi-cultural cities I've ever seen.

So, what's the solution? Shoot everyone that isn't white?


----------



## Canucklehead

Munin said:


> Canucklehead said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Isn't multiculturalism necessary? Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?
> *
> What I mean by that is this. In both Canada and the US, we have freedom of speech, freedom of expression, and freedom of religion above all else. Say I'm an immigrant and I come to Canada. Am I not entitled to those same rights as a new citizen?
> 
> So then that means I get to express my culture, subscribe to whatever religion I choose to subscribe to, eat my own foods, listen to my own music. How can anyone be against multiculturalism in that light? To say I should "assimilate" is essentially telling me I DO NOT have those rights, which is 100% utterly false. If I am a citizen of Canada or the US, I have those rights.
> 
> And for anyone to tell me that instead of listening to some foreign band, I should listen to Charlie Daniels.....or instead of eating some sort of foreign food, I should eat hot dogs and hamburgers.....or instead of worshipping cows, I should worship Jesus, IS inherently fascist. It's denying the rights granted to us by our respective countries' forefathers and spitting on the graves of those who died to defend those rights.
> 
> By telling me to assimilate, you're telling me what to do. By telling me what to do, you take my freedom away. By taking my freedom away, you're a fascist.
> 
> If it turns out that lots of people from a specific region move to your country and become citizens and change the racial/ethnic makeup of a certain region, so be it. If they vote differently than you, so be it. This is the Western free world where people love freedom so much they die for it. We're supposed to be a democracy, not a dictatorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No it s not* and Ironically this (fascism) is what makes multiculturalism such a failure; for example the way "Islamic culture" has clashed with the Western culture of free speech & free press when a danish guy is publishing a cartoon IN HIS OWN country and his freedom is not respected just because people have a different culture (do not allow the prophet mohammed to be portrayed). I disagree with the reasoning that their culture of godworshipping and denial of speech is equally to ours of free speech and free press just because "every culture should be respected": you would be incredibly naieve to believe that.
> 
> Basically you re saying that allowing the danish guy to publish what he wants (free) speech, is fascist. Because not allowing it would be multicultural as it would "respect" the other culture, but the sad thing is you sacrifice the values of your own "native culture" to achieve this "multiculturalism".
> 
> 
> "We re supposed to be a democracy and not a dictatorship" is the reason why we should not allow foreigners or native citizens to create dictatorships within the society (even if they re based upon "culture"), this is why multiculturality fails in certain cases. Multiculturalism only "works" when it is not needed (when cultures already are compatible).
Click to expand...


You like to build straw men arguments and you're very disingenuous. I didn't say even 3/4 of what you said. Allow me to clarify so you may better understand the point I'm trying to get across.

You bring up the example of Islamic "culture" clashing with Western "culture". Good example. Muslims in Denmark have a right to express their offence and outrage - justified or not. They do not have a right to commit violence against the cartoonist nor do they have the right to incite violence against him.

I never said their culture is equal to ours. Quite the opposite. I think what we have in the West has been so far the best any civilization has produced. We have a society where everyone has a voice and certain guaranteed freedoms. We do not live under the thumb of someone claiming to be a god and trying to act like one.

Nor did I say that every culture should be respected. There are some cultures that commit barbaric practices (such as cannibalism or honour killings). My point is that we should allow everyone to express their culture, so long as it is within the confines of our existing laws. No more, no less.

The entire point of my post was that nobody should have a culture imposed on them when they live in a society where they have the freedom of speech, expression, and religion.

I did not say allowing the Danish cartoonist to publish what he wants is fascist. In fact, I said the opposite. I said everyone has the freedom of speech, expression, and religion. Pay attention, please. I'm supporting the cartoonist in publishing whatever the hell he wants.

Lastly, how are immigrants creating a dictatorship here?


----------



## Munin

Canucklehead said:


> You like to build straw men arguments and you're very disingenuous. I didn't say even 3/4 of what you said. Allow me to clarify so you may better understand the point I'm trying to get across.



I argued from the point of view I have when it comes to multiculturalism, I disagree with you when you imply that "Isn't being against multiculturalism inherently fascist?"

fascism has little to do with culture, it has to do with its general ideology and racism. Multiculurality on the other hand can tolerate "fascist cultures" that oppose their views upon others. The question I ask when you talk about tolerance: should we tolerate the intolerants? Should we tolerate fascists (I assumed that you were in favor of it when you supported multiculturalism)




Canucklehead said:


> You bring up the example of Islamic "culture" clashing with Western "culture". Good example. Muslims in Denmark have a right to express their offence and outrage - justified or not. They do not have a right to commit violence against the cartoonist nor do they have the right to incite violence against him.
> 
> I never said their culture is equal to ours. Quite the opposite. I think what we have in the West has been so far the best any civilization has produced. We have a society where everyone has a voice and certain guaranteed freedoms. We do not live under the thumb of someone claiming to be a god and trying to act like one.



You never did directly say that, but the idea you support (Multiculturalism) does. Culture is not just religion, the clothing you wear or the food you eat, it is also the values you have: some of those values may be that you do not accept free speech above your religious values. for example: do not allow people to mock your god (you want them burned/beheaded/...). 

You say "they do not have the right", but on what ground do you claim that? You claim this on your Western Cultural value that free speech is more important than certain religious values. Our "superior culture" (the culture that is more important) is rooted into our laws that enable the expression of free speech & other issues, free speech is part of our culture.

In Saudi Arabia you can't argue that you have a cultural different value than them and that this is the reason why you insulted their culture (and religious values). In the Western World I do not want it either that someone should feel they can argue that they can threaten native people on their foreign cultural grounds.





Canucklehead said:


> Nor did I say that every culture should be respected. There are some cultures that commit barbaric practices (such as cannibalism or honour killings).




Again: You never did directly say that, but the idea you support (Multiculturalism) does.

Those barbaric practices are part of certain cultures, if you deny them then you deny them their culture: it s as simple as that. It is directly opposing multiculturalism as it denies them to express their culture: for them it is not much different than a muslim killing a sheep for religious reasons.




Canucklehead said:


> My point is that we should allow everyone to express their culture, so long as it is within the confines of our existing laws. No more, no less.



Then you are against multiculturalism as laws represent your cultural values of free speech, free press, ... . Our laws are behavior rules for our modern western culture. Laws protecting free speech/... are laws that protect those cultural values. Yes there are laws that can co-exist with other cultural values like common crimes (theft, kidnapping, ...) but that is because they already are adapted by other cultures (this can certainly not be said about all western laws).





Canucklehead said:


> The entire point of my post was that nobody should have a culture imposed on them when they live in a society where they have the freedom of speech, expression, and religion.



Freedom of speech, expression and religion are values of the Modern Western Culture. You re saying you don't want the values of the Modern Western Culture to be suppressed by another culture. This is the same as saying that you want your culture to be superior over others, which is clearly not multiculturalism.




Canucklehead said:


> I did not say allowing the Danish cartoonist to publish what he wants is fascist. In fact, I said the opposite. I said everyone has the freedom of speech, expression, and religion. Pay attention, please. I'm supporting the cartoonist in publishing whatever the hell he wants.
> 
> Lastly, how are immigrants creating a dictatorship here?



Allowing the Danish cartoonisht to publish what he wants is not multiculturalism: it opposes respecting the other culture, making a picture of muhammed is insulting for the people who have an "islamic culture"


I said immigrants and civilians. 

American Civilians example: religious sects and cults that have a community in which you have "rules" that violate the official US laws, people born in a sect/cult are denied of their freedoms and rights given by US laws.

Immigrants example: immigrated extremist muslims "owning" a whole neighbourhoud and making it like a small Iran, were shariah law is active. Women who cheat on their husbands are brutally murdered, assaulted by their family (because the family honor is smeared). Women belonging to the families there who do not wear headscarves in these neighbourhoods are harrased or assaulted or worse (rape, ...).



If you really find it difficult to believe that Free speech, Free press, ... are Western Cultural values then maybe look at Afghanistan & Iraq. We re not able to empose our values upon them because they contradict so much. Give an afghan guy democracy and he will elect a guy that implements a religious dictatorship with laws based upon his religion.


My belief is that anyone who should come to my country should respect my culture and not do anything that really "violates" it, sure they can have their culture but on 1 condition: it must be inferior to the most important values of my native culture (freedom of speech, expression, womens rights, free press, ...).


----------



## Canucklehead

It might not seem like it, but we're almost in complete agreement.

What we seem to agree on is that people who come to our respective countries should be tolerant of our existing laws, rights, and freedoms and that they are free to express themselves and live insofar as it does not violate our existing laws, rights, and freedoms.



> The question I ask when you talk about tolerance: should we tolerate the intolerants? Should we tolerate fascists (I assumed that you were in favor of it when you supported multiculturalism)



Insofar as the intolerants operate within our existing laws, yes. When they violate those laws, no.



> You say "they do not have the right", but on what ground do you claim that? You claim this on your Western Cultural value that free speech is more important than certain religious values. Our "superior culture" (the culture that is more important) is rooted into our laws that enable the expression of free speech & other issues, free speech is part of our culture.
> 
> In Saudi Arabia you can't argue that you have a cultural different value than them and that this is the reason why you insulted their culture (and religious values). In the Western World I do not want it either that someone should feel they can argue that they can threaten native people on their foreign cultural grounds.



I completely agree.



> Those barbaric practices are part of certain cultures, if you deny them then you deny them their culture: it s as simple as that. It is directly opposing multiculturalism as it denies them to express their culture: for them it is not much different than a muslim killing a sheep for religious reasons.



Not necessarily. Yes, it denies them a specific practice, but not their entire culture. If their entire culture is rape and murder, these people have no place in our society. I'm all for them expressing their culture, if it is within our laws. And I'm going to add another qualifier too: so long as our laws are fair (determined democratically).

Here in Canada, Sikhs are allowed to carry ceremonial daggers. But if I were to walk in a dangerous part of town, I wouldn't be able to bring even a pocket knife with me as it would be illegal. Why is a Sikh allowed to carry a weapon and I'm not? Yeah, they believe it's sacred and all that, but fact of the matter is there is one set of laws to which I must abide and another for which a Sikh must and that is unfair. So even though - at least here - that Sikh would be obeying the existing laws, it's an unfair accomodationist law that I'm completely against. However, the law was put in place by a democratic government, so as much as I find it unfair, that's democracy.



> Then you are against multiculturalism as laws represent your cultural values of free speech, free press, ... . Our laws are behavior rules for our modern western culture. Laws protecting free speech/... are laws that protect those cultural values. Yes there are laws that can co-exist with other cultural values like common crimes (theft, kidnapping, ...) but that is because they already are adapted by other cultures (this can certainly not be said about all western laws).
> 
> 
> Freedom of speech, expression and religion are values of the Modern Western Culture. You re saying you don't want the values of the Modern Western Culture to be suppressed by another culture. This is the same as saying that you want your culture to be superior over others, which is clearly not multiculturalism.



Not precisely, but close. In a Western country where we have existing laws and culture, I think all citizens should be allowed to express themselves as much as our society will allow. In, say, a Middle Eastern country where they have existing laws and culture quite different to our own, I think it would be wrong of Westerners to impose our ideals upon those people, no matter how much we find our culture superior. Like I said, my main point is that nobody should have a culture imposed on them because that is authoritarian.

If Muhammed Allahu Aqbar comes up to us and says we must pray five times a day and worship Allah, and kill our daughters if she sleeps around, he is taking our freedom if he enforces his ideals upon us. If we come up to Muhammed Allahu Aqbar and tell him that he must oppose the religious dictatorship in his country and instead install a democratic government of elected officials, that would be authoritarian as well.

If other people in the world want to commit the aforementioned barbaric practices, that's up to them, not us, in my opinion. No matter how much we frown upon them. But the people who come to the West should take full advantage of the freedoms we offer and should be allowed to express their culture where it does not conflict with our own.

I do concede the point to you that I want Western values imposed in the West above all else - namely the freedom of speech, press, religion, expression, etc. and am opposed to full-blown multiculturalism.


----------



## Canucklehead

Oh, and thanks for correcting me, Munin.


----------



## Munin

Canucklehead said:


> Oh, and thanks for correcting me, Munin.



Thx for the compliment, but I really wasn't trying to be the "annoying know-it-all smartass guy" here. I was just expressing and trying to explain my point of view on this issue. It s probably the lack of a clear definition of multiculturalism that may cause a lot of confusion (as it does with me).

It really does sound like something good at first (when you hear of multiculturalism the first time), I think the idea originates from some ancient cities in the past like alexandria in egypt. These cities consisted of people from different cultures and lived peacefully close to each other (at least that s what the history books based upon the propaganda of the rulers of the past tell us). But I m very critical about that: it s just the naieve image that has been created around multiculturism that bothers me, like some farytale world were all people of all cultures live next to each other in peace (ignoring the conflicts that result out of opposing cultures). 

I know it is possible for some cultures, like in Europe we ve come to some kind of cultural peace that has been unknown to the continent for centuries. But imao you must also  see why they are so close to each other before you jump to the conclusion that multiculturalism was and is the answer. The reason is that European countries have similar modern cultures based upon secularism, a christian past (shared christian values), shared concept values with regards to freedom, shared values with regards to human rights,  ... This is the compatibility of cultures that multiculturalism as a " fairly new western concept" seems to ignore, I really do not believe that 1 person believing in the death penalty for everyone that insults his culture (even verbally), also violently threatening + committing violence to obtain this and another person believing in free speech can peacefully live together.

The other problem is that we take this freedom, free speech, ... so much for granted that we don't think of it as a part of culture anymore. Also the hypocritical nature of what many people see in the word "multiculturalism": seeing it as a place were all cultures are being equally respected, "because we should all respect each other and live peacefully together". It just comes down to idiocy when you have 1 guy threatening to kill everyone that insults his religion (and also murdering people to achieve this) and another 1 that believes he can say everything he wants (insulting other religions included) and then believing they will live peacefully together.


----------



## editec

feduptaxpayer said:


> So does anybody here think that this program called multiculturalism is good for a country? Does it divide rather than unite? Me personally, I think it divides and if allowed to continue and promoted by the government than I believe that it may be a recipe for starting to create new countries within a country. If a country wishes to survive I don't think that promoting several different languages,cultures,religions and heritages is the way to go as eventually those different cultures or races of people increase in numbers so does the division as those different cultures of people start their own ghettoes or turfs and tend to stay way from the mainstream host citizen's of that country. Maybe not all do it but eventually that could change as they might say, where is might rights to the preservation of my culture,language and religion. Even though they may work with the host countries people and mingle with them at work, they still at the end of the work day, they go back to their own communities and carryon from whence they came and appear to avoid trying to allow themselves to be assimilated into they mainstream communties. We see it happening today here in Canada,Britain and America. And multiculturalism is/has been promoted by our politicians for decades and all at the host taxpayer's dollars expense without the consent of those taxpayer's. This has cost the host taxpayer's hundreds of millions of dollars and for what good reason was this done for. To try and not have to get immigrants to assimilate? If someone decides that they want to start a new life in a new country than they should learn that they must assimilate and not carryon as though they were still back home. But that seems, for some unknown reason, government policy. Why?
> 
> We also have seen that the people of the host countries have to put aside some of their heritage and traditions,as with the celebrating of Christmas, or so as we have been told, it apparently offends other cultures and races of people. It's ridiculous for the government to be promoting other cultures and religions at the expense of the host countries traditions where we see today that we are not suppose to say or post the words Merry Christmas. Businesses, government buildings and schools go out of their way to try and avoid saying or posting those oh so offensive words "Merry Christmas". It's bloody ridiculous, to say the least. If immigrants from other countries find that they don't like how things are done in their new country well then they can always go back from whence them came. No problem there. I won't stop them. We have our traditions and they have their's and when it comes down to the crunch they must accept ours and not try to change it. It's alright for them to keep it at home, but once you step outside, they must learn to live with our's or leave. A country cannot allow and promote and cater to so many different cultures, religions and languages and try to make them all live in harmony together, because eventually the crap may just hit the fan and all hell may break loose when the turf fighting starts to rear it's ugly head.
> 
> So does anyone here think that multiculturalism is good or bad for a country to try and promote? Can there be problems down the road for the country? What say you,


 
All empires seem to become multicultural eventually.

And all empires eventually fall.

I'm not really sure that multiculture and society cohere all that well in the long run.

It depends, I think, on how different those cultures really are and how well emerging cultureal players can adapt to the dominant cultural values extant in that empire.


----------



## Canucklehead

> Thx for the compliment, but I really wasn't trying to be the "annoying know-it-all smartass guy" here. I was just expressing and trying to explain my point of view on this issue. It s probably the lack of a clear definition of multiculturalism that may cause a lot of confusion (as it does with me).



Nah, you didn't come across that way at all. I have an opinion, you have an opinion. If I see the flaws in my previous way of thinking, I change it. No big deal lol.

As for the rest of what you said, I do agree, and I admit I didn't really think of those freedoms being part of a culture, but you're absolutely right. They are.

I think multiculturalism is a utopian ideal - that everyone despite their background and upbringing can live together in peace. But the stark reality is that there are conflicts that don't allow that to happen and is a big part of the reason why there is no world peace. While it sounds great, it can't happen unless every other culture is comparable to our own.

Thanks again.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ravi said:


> I'm surprised the OP lives in Vancouver, one of the most multi-cultural cities I've ever seen.
> 
> So, what's the solution? Shoot everyone that isn't white?




We don't have to go that far as to shooting people, but how about slowing down the rate of non-whites immigrating to America and Canada? It seems like multiculturalism is all about non-whites and their culture,language,religion and heritage. Caucasions have all those things mentioned above also but yet it never seems to be promoted, only non-white celebrations of whatever appear to occour and make headline news. I remember one time many years back in Nova Scotia,Canada when a politician wanted to have a British/ European heritage day and he was shot down and was labeled by some special interest group as trying to promote white supremacy. This same group didn't appear to have a problem with non-whites promoting their culture, but when caucasions do it, it's deemed to be promoting white supremacy. Here in Canada we celebrate Sikhs,Asian,Black,Native Indian or whomever but we never celebrate anything caucasion. 

Maybe you can tell me, because I would sure like to know why caucasions seem to be left out of the loop?


----------



## Munin

Again some proof about clashing cultures: http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/114573-south-park-censored-by-muslims.html


Why would someone who is not a muslim be prevented from watching/creating a cartoon of a religious man he does not believe in? Isn't this a case were another persons religion interferes with the right to (not) believe what you want? By not believing I mean: do not believe that it is a terrible thing to portrey "the prophet mohammed", why would a non-muslim have to abide by the rules of the qur'an? Should a muslim be forced to abide by the rules of the bible/torah/... as well then?


----------



## Colin

Welcome to multicultural Britain, where muslims desecrate war memorials and get away with a paltry fine!


----------



## chanel

And Christian preachers cannot preach against homosexuality (but I'm certain Imams can)



> A Christian street preacher has been arrested and charged with a public-order offence after saying that homosexuality was sinful.
> 
> Dale Mcalpine was handing out leaflets to shoppers when he told a passer-by and a gay police community support officer that, as a Christian, he believed homosexuality was one of a number of sins that go against the word of God.
> 
> After seven hours locked up in a cell, he was charged with using abusive or insulting words or behaviour contrary to the Public Order Act 1986.
> 
> 
> Read more: Christian preacher on hooligan charge after saying he believes that homosexuality is a sin | Mail Online


----------



## Colin

chanel said:


> And Christian preachers cannot preach against homosexuality (but I'm certain Imams can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian street preacher has been arrested and charged with a public-order offence after saying that homosexuality was sinful.
> 
> Dale Mcalpine was handing out leaflets to shoppers when he told a passer-by and a gay police community support officer that, as a Christian, he believed homosexuality was one of a number of sins that go against the word of God.
> 
> After seven hours locked up in a cell, he was charged with using abusive or insulting words or behaviour contrary to the Public Order Act 1986.
> 
> 
> Read more: Christian preacher on hooligan charge after saying he believes that homosexuality is a sin | Mail Online
Click to expand...


Correct! Multiculturism does NOT work. It is ruining my country. Many second generation immigrants agree!


----------



## Biggles

Colin said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christian preachers cannot preach against homosexuality (but I'm certain Imams can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian street preacher has been arrested and charged with a public-order offence after saying that homosexuality was sinful.
> 
> Dale Mcalpine was handing out leaflets to shoppers when he told a passer-by and a gay police community support officer that, as a Christian, he believed homosexuality was one of a number of sins that go against the word of God.
> 
> After seven hours locked up in a cell, he was charged with using abusive or insulting words or behaviour contrary to the Public Order Act 1986.
> 
> 
> Read more: Christian preacher on hooligan charge after saying he believes that homosexuality is a sin | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! Multiculturism does NOT work. It is ruining my country. Many second generation immigrants agree!
Click to expand...


Sad how immigrants used to come to America and become Americans, not change America.  Now here and Canada and Europe, it's all about _change_.


Hmm _change_, that is a familar phrase.

And your nation's lack of freedom of religious speechis coming to America too.  Sad, very sad.  I but I believe, a Revolution against the progressives is happening.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Colin said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christian preachers cannot preach against homosexuality (but I'm certain Imams can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian street preacher has been arrested and charged with a public-order offence after saying that homosexuality was sinful.
> 
> Dale Mcalpine was handing out leaflets to shoppers when he told a passer-by and a gay police community support officer that, as a Christian, he believed homosexuality was one of a number of sins that go against the word of God.
> 
> After seven hours locked up in a cell, he was charged with using abusive or insulting words or behaviour contrary to the Public Order Act 1986.
> 
> 
> Read more: Christian preacher on hooligan charge after saying he believes that homosexuality is a sin | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! Multiculturism does NOT work. It is ruining my country. Many second generation immigrants agree!
Click to expand...


Multiculturalism is ruining all caucasion countries. Here in Canada, 80% of the immigrants coming to this country are immigrating from third world ones. Is multiculturalism being used to destroy caucasion ones? It certainly looks that way. Why are caucasion people allowing themselves to become a minority in their own countries? Why are we sacrificing our ways of life for their's? When one immigrates to a new country, one must become a part of that country, no exceptions. But for some not known reason, non-caucasions are being allowed to carryon as if they were still living back in their former countries and that they really do not have to assimilate. Why would they when they can have their own TV,radio,newspapers,businesses,religious places of worship and schools or whatever else we allow them. Caucasions are on the road to extinction decades down the road if they don't soon wakeup and smell their possible demise. Right now things smell mighty rotten.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

feduptaxpayer said:


> So does anybody here think that this program called multiculturalism is good for a country?


its horrible. So lets all pack up and go back to Europe or Africa or wherever the fuck we came from.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

feduptaxpayer said:


> * When one immigrates to a new country, one must become a part of that country, no exceptions. *



No exceptions?


NO exceptions, right?

Then its time for you to build yourself a fucking tepee, start wearing feathers, and dance around fire you hypocritical fuck face.


Let me guess - you're about to tell me what the exceptions are, right? But there ARE NONE are they? So start carving some arrowheads or get the fuck back to Europe.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Colin said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christian preachers cannot preach against homosexuality (but I'm certain Imams can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Christian street preacher has been arrested and charged with a public-order offence after saying that homosexuality was sinful.
> 
> Dale Mcalpine was handing out leaflets to shoppers when he told a passer-by and a gay police community support officer that, as a Christian, he believed homosexuality was one of a number of sins that go against the word of God.
> 
> After seven hours locked up in a cell, he was charged with using abusive or insulting words or behaviour contrary to the Public Order Act 1986.
> 
> 
> Read more: Christian preacher on hooligan charge after saying he believes that homosexuality is a sin | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct! Multiculturism does NOT work. It is ruining my country. Many second generation immigrants agree!
Click to expand...





You're an idiot, many posters agree!


----------



## chanel

I've read a lot of stories about the rise of Islamic radicalism in Britain, and it scares the bejeesus out of me because that could be the U.S. in a few years.  However, most people agree that Muslims in the U.S. have become more westernized and have ASSIMILATED within our culture.  Not so much in Europe.

Multiculturalism can be very dangerous.


----------



## Colin

SpidermanTuba said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Christian preachers cannot preach against homosexuality (but I'm certain Imams can)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! Multiculturism does NOT work. It is ruining my country. Many second generation immigrants agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, many posters agree!
Click to expand...


What a twat you are. Everybody agrees you're a moron. What do you know about my country? Fuck all. You can have an opinion, but when it comes out of that fat arse of yours, expect to be laughed at. Stick to jerking yourself off pal. You'll meet much nicer people.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Colin said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct! Multiculturism does NOT work. It is ruining my country. Many second generation immigrants agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, many posters agree!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a twat you are. Everybody agrees you're a moron. What do you know about my country? Fuck all. You can have an opinion, but when it comes out of that fat arse of yours, expect to be laughed at. Stick to jerking yourself off pal. You'll meet much nicer people.
Click to expand...




According to many posters, you suck.


----------



## Colin

SpidermanTuba said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're an idiot, many posters agree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a twat you are. Everybody agrees you're a moron. What do you know about my country? Fuck all. You can have an opinion, but when it comes out of that fat arse of yours, expect to be laughed at. Stick to jerking yourself off pal. You'll meet much nicer people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to many posters, you suck.
Click to expand...


Lol! Your creativity is at the same level as your intelligence. Zero. Being insulted by you is like being hit over the head with an undersized gnat's dick. Now run away and play with the pig shit pal. It should help to make you a little more appealing to anyone who has the misfortune to cross your path.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Colin said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a twat you are. Everybody agrees you're a moron. What do you know about my country? Fuck all. You can have an opinion, but when it comes out of that fat arse of yours, expect to be laughed at. Stick to jerking yourself off pal. You'll meet much nicer people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to many posters, you suck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! Your creativity is at the same level as your intelligence. Zero. Being insulted by you is like being hit over the head with an undersized gnat's dick. Now run away and play with the pig shit pal. It should help to make you a little more appealing to anyone who has the misfortune to cross your path.
Click to expand...




Interesting how you like to visualize my dick hitting your face. Many posters would say that's gay.


----------



## LuckyDan

Dude said:


> Diversity and Multiculturalism: The New Racism


 
From Dude's link:

_Many people have a very superficial view of racism. They see it as merely the belief that one race is superior to another. It is much more than that. It is a fundamental (and fundamentally wrong) view of human nature. *Racism is the notion that one's race determines one's identity. It is the belief that one's convictions, values and character are determined not by the judgment of one's mind but by one's anatomy or "blood."*_

True_. _


----------



## SpidermanTuba

LuckyDan said:


> When one immigrates to a new country, one must become a part of that country, *no exceptions*



Hey shouldn't you be busy building a teepee?


----------



## Colin

SpidermanTuba said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to many posters, you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! Your creativity is at the same level as your intelligence. Zero. Being insulted by you is like being hit over the head with an undersized gnat's dick. Now run away and play with the pig shit pal. It should help to make you a little more appealing to anyone who has the misfortune to cross your path.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting how you like to visualize my dick hitting your face. Many posters would say that's gay.
Click to expand...


Interesting that you admit to having a gnat's dick. I now see what your problem is.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SpidermanTuba said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> * When one immigrates to a new country, one must become a part of that country, no exceptions. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No exceptions?
> 
> 
> NO exceptions, right?
> 
> Then its time for you to build yourself a fucking tepee, start wearing feathers, and dance around fire you hypocritical fuck face.
> 
> 
> Let me guess - you're about to tell me what the exceptions are, right? But there ARE NONE are they? So start carving some arrowheads or get the fuck back to Europe.
Click to expand...




Wow, what a reply. Were you able to come up with that response all by yourself?


----------



## SpidermanTuba

feduptaxpayer said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> * When one immigrates to a new country, one must become a part of that country, no exceptions. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No exceptions?
> 
> 
> NO exceptions, right?
> 
> Then its time for you to build yourself a fucking tepee, start wearing feathers, and dance around fire you hypocritical fuck face.
> 
> 
> Let me guess - you're about to tell me what the exceptions are, right? But there ARE NONE are they? So start carving some arrowheads or get the fuck back to Europe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a reply. Were you able to come up with that response all by yourself?
Click to expand...




What are you doing on the internets? Build a fucking tepee or get your ass back to Europe!


----------



## Colin

SpidermanTuba said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> No exceptions?
> 
> 
> NO exceptions, right?
> 
> Then its time for you to build yourself a fucking tepee, start wearing feathers, and dance around fire you hypocritical fuck face.
> 
> 
> Let me guess - you're about to tell me what the exceptions are, right? But there ARE NONE are they? So start carving some arrowheads or get the fuck back to Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a reply. Were you able to come up with that response all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing on the internets? Build a fucking tepee or get your ass back to Europe!
Click to expand...


You prove just how mentally challenged you are with each post. He comes from Canada, dummy. Is your surname Gump?


----------



## SpidermanTuba

Colin said:


> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a reply. Were you able to come up with that response all by yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing on the internets? Build a fucking tepee or get your ass back to Europe!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You prove just how mentally challenged you are with each post. He comes from Canada, dummy. Is your surname Gump?
Click to expand...




Oh my bad, I forgot they didn't have native Americans in CANADA.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SpidermanTuba said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpidermanTuba said:
> 
> 
> 
> What are you doing on the internets? Build a fucking tepee or get your ass back to Europe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You prove just how mentally challenged you are with each post. He comes from Canada, dummy. Is your surname Gump?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my bad, I forgot they didn't have native Americans in CANADA.
Click to expand...



I thank God that Canada doesn't have you.


----------



## SpidermanTuba

DiegoSam said:


> The newest and hottest Canadian stock newsletter is here. Subscribe now
> 
> Sign Up for more info



Hey DiegoSam,

SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## feduptaxpayer

SpidermanTuba said:


> DiegoSam said:
> 
> 
> 
> The newest and hottest Canadian stock newsletter is here. Subscribe now
> 
> Sign Up for more info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey DiegoSam,
> 
> SHUT THE FUCK UP
Click to expand...



Yup, now I am glad that you don't live in Canada.


----------



## rdean

Of course it doesn't work.  Whites were here first.  Except for the Indians, but they don't count.

This is a white, Christian country and we need to keep it that way.  Why do you think they call it the "White House"?  Why do we want to celebrate "Confederate Day"?

Drinking fountains and bathrooms said, "White only" for a reason.

Why do you think Rand Paul is so popular in the south?

We have got to stop diversity if we are going to save this country.  

And while we are at it, get rid of all the education.  It only puts "ideas" into your head and we don't want "ideas".

Only by keeping it white and Christian will we be "free".  Keep America white and Christian in the name of peace and freedom.


----------



## rdean

LuckyDan said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Diversity and Multiculturalism: The New Racism
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Dude's link:
> 
> _Many people have a very superficial view of racism. They see it as merely the belief that one race is superior to another. It is much more than that. It is a fundamental (and fundamentally wrong) view of human nature. *Racism is the notion that one's race determines one's identity. It is the belief that one's convictions, values and character are determined not by the judgment of one's mind but by one's anatomy or "blood."*_
> 
> True_. _
Click to expand...


anatomy?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

rdean said:


> Of course it doesn't work.  Whites were here first.  Except for the Indians, but they don't count.
> 
> This is a white, Christian country and we need to keep it that way.  Why do you think they call it the "White House"?  Why do we want to celebrate "Confederate Day"?
> 
> Drinking fountains and bathrooms said, "White only" for a reason.
> 
> Why do you think Rand Paul is so popular in the south?
> 
> We have got to stop diversity if we are going to save this country.
> 
> And while we are at it, get rid of all the education.  It only puts "ideas" into your head and we don't want "ideas".
> 
> Only by keeping it white and Christian will we be "free".  Keep America white and Christian in the name of peace and freedom.




It was a white, christian country, but not anymore. It will soon be anything but a white,chrisitan country. With America and Canada bringing in more non-whites into their countries instead of from the original source of immigrants, Britian and Europe, it's not hard to figure out that in a couple of decades from now, whites will be the minority and then you will see real racism, racism being committed and allowed and sanctioned by the non-whites who will be in the majority. Although we haven't quite reached that point yet, it's getting closer and whites better wakeup soon or else their children and grandchildren will be their slaves and working for them and it ain't going to be pretty. 

The education system is run by a bunch of communists who believe that we are all equal and the dumb whites suck it up and believe it. The warning is there but will the fools listen. Let them call you racist, tell them to go kiss your white ass. 

"They say race does not exist, but at other times diversity is our greatest strength".


----------



## Yukon.

Multiculuralism (MC) has been good for the places in Canada that it was designed for - Toronto, Vancouver, and Montreal. These are the three largest cities in the country and each is a ghetto for numerous immigrants. 

MC was never expected to work outside of the big cities and it hasn't. Do I care about it? No. Let the foreignerers live in their ghettos, worship their bogus gods, and speak their "dead" languages, I really don't care anymore.


----------



## American Horse

Jay Canuck said:


> so I guess whoever was there first gets to stay? and if so everybody else should fuck off along with Christmas.


Do you need to be reminded of some events in CANADA of the recent past along lines of language?


David Usborne Quebec City - Friday, 9 May 1997
"With federal elections only three weeks away, Canada was reeling yesterday from revelations that Quebec came within an ace of making a dramatic unilateral declaration of independence two years ago that was to have relied on swift recognition from France.

In a book on the sovereigntist movement to be published on Monday, the former premier of Quebec, Jacques Parizeau, writes that had the "yes" camp triumphed in Quebec's October 1995 referendum on independence he would have made a unilateral declaration of independence within days. It would have triggered a constitutional crisis between the mainly French- speaking province of 6.5 million people, and the 19 million mainly English- speaking people of the rest of Canada.

The confession has electrified the election campaign which closes with polling on 2 June. It will also serve to ensure that the single issue that has haunted Canadian politics for the past two decades - the future of Quebec - will once more dominate the election trail.
For leaders of the Bloc Quebecois, who are fighting to retain their dominance of the province and to build momentum for yet another referendum, the book is an acute embarrassment ... "

AND

Breaking up Canada.(separatist movement in Quebec)(Editorial)
The Economist (US) | September 16, 1995

 THE break-up of a major country is not a possibility to be taken lightly. Canada is no giant: its population of 29m and GDP of $550 billion are smaller than California's. Yet this is the world's 13th-largest national economy; and a quarter of it, French-speaking Quebec, may soon vote to break away. 
A year ago, the separatist Parti Quebecois (PQ) won power in the province committed to bringing it to independence. At the time, that looked unlikely. The PQ had taken a solid majority in the assembly, but with under 45% of the vote. Opinion polls suggested that only 40% of  

Parti Québécois  - Le mouvement du PQ promeut la souveraineté, le progrès social et la promotion du français au Québec, Canada.

PQ's primary goals were and still are to obtain the political, economic and social independence for the province of Québec.


----------



## jillian

feduptaxpayer said:


> Whoever conquered the land, gets to stay and keep the land and all others get to stay if they become a part of the land and the people who conquered the land or in other words, assimilate.



or with an attitude like that, they might want to try to conquer YOUR ignorant butt.





> It was a white, christian country, but not anymore



The real native americans might have a different view of that.

and if it's not a 'white christian country' that's not a bad thing. it just is. i wouldn't want to live in a 'white christian country'.... i'm not into aryans.



> Wow, what a reply. Were you able to come up with that response all by yourself?



to this person who wasn't a participant in your exchange with ST, it appears he gave you the respect you deserve.



> The education system is run by a bunch of communists who believe that we are all equal and the dumb whites suck it up and believe it. The warning is there but will the fools listen. Let them call you racist, tell them to go kiss your white ass.



given it's clear you've had no contact with the educational system, i'll state only that you don't know what you're talking about.

I also suspect you made a wrong turn when mommy let you play on the internets and missed the turn-off to stormfront.

loser racist.


----------



## Nosmo King

They say America is a 'melting pot'.  I don't agree.  In a melting pot, all the various ingredients merge into one, cohesive substance.  That's not America, nor the natural proclivity of mankind.

Nope!  America is more like a tossed salad.  Plenty of diverse ingredients blending to form a tasty dish, different, yet similar with each bite.

Just a personal observation, but I tend to believe that those with racist and xenophobic attitudes generally live in seclusion.  Either remote and rural areas bereft of culture and human interaction or seclusion of the mind; urban hermits who are probably found babbling to themselves under the glare of a bare light bulb in a basement somewhere.

At least here in Pittsburgh, we seem to have found a common ground.  Pittsburgh is a city made up of neighborhoods.  Polish Hill (guess which immigrant group moved there?), Troy Hill with its distinctive German atmosphere, Squirrel Hill is the home of the cities Jewish citizens, and on and on.  All the while, these various ethnicities and groups celebrate not only their ethnic heritage, but the fact that they are Americans and Pittsburghers as well.

Those who live in dread of multiculturalism are some sorry folks indeed.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Nosmo King said:


> They say America is a 'melting pot'.  I don't agree.  In a melting pot, all the various ingredients merge into one, cohesive substance.  That's not America, nor the natural proclivity of mankind.
> 
> Nope!  America is more like a tossed salad.  Plenty of diverse ingredients blending to form a tasty dish, different, yet similar with each bite.
> 
> Just a personal observation, but I tend to believe that those with racist and xenophobic attitudes generally live in seclusion.  Either remote and rural areas bereft of culture and human interaction or seclusion of the mind; urban hermits who are probably found babbling to themselves under the glare of a bare light bulb in a basement somewhere.
> 
> At least here in Pittsburgh, we seem to have found a common ground.  Pittsburgh is a city made up of neighborhoods.  Polish Hill (guess which immigrant group moved there?), Troy Hill with its distinctive German atmosphere, Squirrel Hill is the home of the cities Jewish citizens, and on and on.  All the while, these various ethnicities and groups celebrate not only their ethnic heritage, but the fact that they are Americans and Pittsburghers as well.
> 
> Those who live in dread of multiculturalism are some sorry folks indeed.




If you mean that multiculturalism, or mixing of the races is ok, then that is the part of multiculturalism that I don't agree with. You cannot continue to increase non-white immigration without it somewhere down the road coming to a head. We see Latinos running around in the South demanding that some of the Southern states be returned back too Mexico. If this is what you mean by "some sorry folks", then you are the one that is one sorry multicultural folk. America is majority caucasion and needs to stay that way.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

jillian said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever conquered the land, gets to stay and keep the land and all others get to stay if they become a part of the land and the people who conquered the land or in other words, assimilate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or with an attitude like that, they might want to try to conquer YOUR ignorant butt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a white, christian country, but not anymore
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The real native americans might have a different view of that.
> 
> and if it's not a 'white christian country' that's not a bad thing. it just is. i wouldn't want to live in a 'white christian country'.... i'm not into aryans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, what a reply. Were you able to come up with that response all by yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to this person who wasn't a participant in your exchange with ST, it appears he gave you the respect you deserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The education system is run by a bunch of communists who believe that we are all equal and the dumb whites suck it up and believe it. The warning is there but will the fools listen. Let them call you racist, tell them to go kiss your white ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> given it's clear you've had no contact with the educational system, i'll state only that you don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> I also suspect you made a wrong turn when mommy let you play on the internets and missed the turn-off to stormfront.
> 
> loser racist.
Click to expand...



And I suppose you know what you are talking about,uhm? But that's alright, have your jollies. I just hope that one day you will endup being the victim of a country that turned it's back on it's people all in the name of multiculturalism. What is with people like you who always has to label people "racist" just because they standup for their white race? If blacks standup and are proud about their race, would call them "racists" also, uhm? Probably not, because you have been conditioned and brainwashed by the controlled media not to say or think such a thing. Crawl out of your hole and try to learn something and think for yourself for a change and not have the media or sitcom TV do it for you.

Anti-white loser.


----------



## editec

La RAZ is ALSO against multiculturalism just as our resident NAZIs are.

Pretty much says it all, doesn't it?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

editec said:


> La RAZ is ALSO against multiculturalism just as our resident NAZIs are.
> 
> Pretty much says it all, doesn't it?




Yah, they are fedup having to learn and speak english. La Raza wants to take back the Southern States along the Mexican border. That way they won't have to live with multiculturalism anymore. Everybody will speak and learn to live the Mexican way and adapt to their culture and traditions. And if you don't like it, they will tell you to go ph--k yourself. At least they have more guts than Americans do. Americans like to submit.


----------



## Yukon.

I'm against multiculuralism, non-white immigration, and non-Christian immigartion. Does that make me a Nazi or a Conservative? 

p.s. I am a member of the Liberal Party of Canada


----------



## Nosmo King

Yukon. said:


> I'm against multiculuralism, non-white immigration, and non-Christian immigartion. Does that make me a Nazi or a Conservative?
> 
> p.s. I am a member of the Liberal Party of Canada


I'd say nazi.


----------



## lnelson

feduptaxpayer said:


> So does anybody here think that this program called multiculturalism is good for a country? Does it divide rather than unite? Me personally, I think it divides and if allowed to continue and promoted by the government than I believe that it may be a recipe for starting to create new countries within a country. If a country wishes to survive I don't think that promoting several different languages,cultures,religions and heritages is the way to go as eventually those different cultures or races of people increase in numbers so does the division as those different cultures of people start their own ghettoes or turfs and tend to stay way from the mainstream host citizen's of that country. Maybe not all do it but eventually that could change as they might say, where is might rights to the preservation of my culture,language and religion. Even though they may work with the host countries people and mingle with them at work, they still at the end of the work day, they go back to their own communities and carryon from whence they came and appear to avoid trying to allow themselves to be assimilated into they mainstream communties. We see it happening today here in Canada,Britain and America. And multiculturalism is/has been promoted by our politicians for decades and all at the host taxpayer's dollars expense without the consent of those taxpayer's. This has cost the host taxpayer's hundreds of millions of dollars and for what good reason was this done for. To try and not have to get immigrants to assimilate? If someone decides that they want to start a new life in a new country than they should learn that they must assimilate and not carryon as though they were still back home. But that seems, for some unknown reason, government policy. Why?
> 
> We also have seen that the people of the host countries have to put aside some of their heritage and traditions,as with the celebrating of Christmas, or so as we have been told, it apparently offends other cultures and races of people. It's ridiculous for the government to be promoting other cultures and religions at the expense of the host countries traditions where we see today that we are not suppose to say or post the words Merry Christmas. Businesses, government buildings and schools go out of their way to try and avoid saying or posting those oh so offensive words "Merry Christmas". It's bloody ridiculous, to say the least. If immigrants from other countries find that they don't like how things are done in their new country well then they can always go back from whence them came. No problem there. I won't stop them. We have our traditions and they have their's and when it comes down to the crunch they must accept ours and not try to change it. It's alright for them to keep it at home, but once you step outside, they must learn to live with our's or leave. A country cannot allow and promote and cater to so many different cultures, religions and languages and try to make them all live in harmony together, because eventually the crap may just hit the fan and all hell may break loose when the turf fighting starts to rear it's ugly head.
> 
> So does anyone here think that multiculturalism is good or bad for a country to try and promote? Can there be problems down the road for the country? What say you,


You are spot on with your observations. Multiculturism, asylum seekers and immigration are all tied up to alleviate the overpopulation of the far east. The U.N. support this with laws that the west cannot refuse them. This is what is going to happen here but I would offer this as a possible scenario first. The western people who practice western culture are eventually going to wake up and see as to what is really happening in their country. I believe that it this is the time that the going is going to get rough. It will possibly be as it is with Israelis and Palestinians. The same old story "I was here first" "you took it from" so on and so on then the blood will be shed, as in civil war. Multiculturism does not work. To see this all you have to do is look around you. The west now consists of the Indian congress, muslim congress, Tamil congress and many many more, this is not integration nor is it multiculturism, It is simply groups of various immigrants living together in their own communities that they create to be justlike their homeland. A bad bad idea from the start.


----------



## lnelson

feduptaxpayer said:


> So does anybody here think that this program called multiculturalism is good for a country? Does it divide rather than unite? Me personally, I think it divides and if allowed to continue and promoted by the government than I believe that it may be a recipe for starting to create new countries within a country. If a country wishes to survive I don't think that promoting several different languages,cultures,religions and heritages is the way to go as eventually those different cultures or races of people increase in numbers so does the division as those different cultures of people start their own ghettoes or turfs and tend to stay way from the mainstream host citizen's of that country. Maybe not all do it but eventually that could change as they might say, where is might rights to the preservation of my culture,language and religion. Even though they may work with the host countries people and mingle with them at work, they still at the end of the work day, they go back to their own communities and carryon from whence they came and appear to avoid trying to allow themselves to be assimilated into they mainstream communties. We see it happening today here in Canada,Britain and America. And multiculturalism is/has been promoted by our politicians for decades and all at the host taxpayer's dollars expense without the consent of those taxpayer's. This has cost the host taxpayer's hundreds of millions of dollars and for what good reason was this done for. To try and not have to get immigrants to assimilate? If someone decides that they want to start a new life in a new country than they should learn that they must assimilate and not carryon as though they were still back home. But that seems, for some unknown reason, government policy. Why?
> 
> We also have seen that the people of the host countries have to put aside some of their heritage and traditions,as with the celebrating of Christmas, or so as we have been told, it apparently offends other cultures and races of people. It's ridiculous for the government to be promoting other cultures and religions at the expense of the host countries traditions where we see today that we are not suppose to say or post the words Merry Christmas. Businesses, government buildings and schools go out of their way to try and avoid saying or posting those oh so offensive words "Merry Christmas". It's bloody ridiculous, to say the least. If immigrants from other countries find that they don't like how things are done in their new country well then they can always go back from whence them came. No problem there. I won't stop them. We have our traditions and they have their's and when it comes down to the crunch they must accept ours and not try to change it. It's alright for them to keep it at home, but once you step outside, they must learn to live with our's or leave. A country cannot allow and promote and cater to so many different cultures, religions and languages and try to make them all live in harmony together, because eventually the crap may just hit the fan and all hell may break loose when the turf fighting starts to rear it's ugly head.
> 
> So does anyone here think that multiculturalism is good or bad for a country to try and promote? Can there be problems down the road for the country? What say you,


You are spot on with your observations. Multiculturism, asylum seekers and immigration are all tied up to alleviate the overpopulation of the far east. The U.N. support this with laws that the west cannot refuse them. This is what is going to happen here but I would offer this as a possible scenario first. The western people who practice western culture are eventually going to wake up and see as to what is really happening in their country. I believe that it this is the time that the going is going to get rough. It will possibly be as it is with Israelis and Palestinians. The same old story "I was here first" "you took it from" so on and so on then the blood will be shed, as in civil war. Multiculturism does not work. To see this all you have to do is look around you. The west now consists of the Indian congress, muslim congress, Tamil congress and many many more, this is not integration nor is it multiculturism, It is simply groups of various immigrants living together in their own communities that they create to be justlike their homeland. A bad bad idea from the start.


----------



## lnelson

feduptaxpayer, your answer is: Until our way of life becomes threatened we feel that we have no need to push our culture..... The biggest mistake we are making here is that it is not immigration nor is it multicuturism, we are slowly and surely being taken over.


----------



## Yukon.

Nosmo,

Not Nazi. I support the ideals of the KKK and God.


----------



## hipeter924

Should there be a multicultural society that allows many diverse cultures, languages,etc ? Yes. Should that society be so diverse (and divided) its unstable, as well as without a uniting national identity, language and culture like is developing in some nations in Europe? No.


----------



## Yukon.

Multiculturalism works in large diverse cities like Toronto, Montreal, and Vancouver. However, leave the cities and the concept is a failure. Canada like the USA is a white, Christian country. Visable minorities with their godless religions will only serve tyo disrupt society and eventually they will be destroyed by knee jerk reactionaries like me.


----------



## j_e_f

feduptaxpayer said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course it doesn't work.  Whites were here first.  Except for the Indians, but they don't count.
> 
> This is a white, Christian country and we need to keep it that way.  Why do you think they call it the "White House"?  Why do we want to celebrate "Confederate Day"?
> 
> Drinking fountains and bathrooms said, "White only" for a reason.
> 
> Why do you think Rand Paul is so popular in the south?
> 
> We have got to stop diversity if we are going to save this country.
> 
> And while we are at it, get rid of all the education.  It only puts "ideas" into your head and we don't want "ideas".
> 
> Only by keeping it white and Christian will we be "free".  Keep America white and Christian in the name of peace and freedom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a white, christian country, but not anymore. It will soon be anything but a white,chrisitan country. With America and Canada bringing in more non-whites into their countries instead of from the original source of immigrants, Britian and Europe, it's not hard to figure out that in a couple of decades from now, whites will be the minority and then you will see real racism, racism being committed and allowed and sanctioned by the non-whites who will be in the majority. Although we haven't quite reached that point yet, it's getting closer and whites better wakeup soon or else their children and grandchildren will be their slaves and working for them and it ain't going to be pretty.
> 
> The education system is run by a bunch of communists who believe that we are all equal and the dumb whites suck it up and believe it. The warning is there but will the fools listen. Let them call you racist, tell them to go kiss your white ass.
> 
> "They say race does not exist, but at other times diversity is our greatest strength".
Click to expand...


Even if you stop immigration the non-Whites already living in this country will soon dominate because the white population isn't producing as many children as the non-whites do.  In the US, many Latino families who have ancestors that lived in the US for generations are still having large families.


----------



## Yukon.

Jeff,

The visable minorities can be forcibly removed.


----------



## j_e_f

Nosmo King said:


> They say America is a 'melting pot'.  I don't agree.  In a melting pot, all the various ingredients merge into one, cohesive substance.  That's not America, nor the natural proclivity of mankind.
> 
> Nope!  America is more like a tossed salad.  Plenty of diverse ingredients blending to form a tasty dish, different, yet similar with each bite.
> 
> Just a personal observation, but I tend to believe that those with racist and xenophobic attitudes generally live in seclusion.  Either remote and rural areas bereft of culture and human interaction or seclusion of the mind; urban hermits who are probably found babbling to themselves under the glare of a bare light bulb in a basement somewhere.
> 
> At least here in Pittsburgh, we seem to have found a common ground.  Pittsburgh is a city made up of neighborhoods.  Polish Hill (guess which immigrant group moved there?), Troy Hill with its distinctive German atmosphere, Squirrel Hill is the home of the cities Jewish citizens, and on and on.  All the while, these various ethnicities and groups celebrate not only their ethnic heritage, but the fact that they are Americans and Pittsburghers as well.
> 
> Those who live in dread of multiculturalism are some sorry folks indeed.



Or they can live in a place like North Korea where multiculturalism is nearly close to non-existent and it's nearly 100% assimilated.  Conformity is high there.  Japan is also high up there as well.


----------

